# Slow



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Is it me or has the site gone very slow?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Sim said:


> Is it me or has the site gone very slow?


That's what I was thinking.

BTW, this reply was sent to you 2 days ago !!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I was going to say the same thing earlier but haven't been able to get back to this page to post :? Seems really bogged down at the moment - it's a nightmare when you're trying to post something and it just hangs. Have to keep going back to the thread to check if the posts have been submitted. :?

Is it just the sheer volume of traffic or is there a more serious problem?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It must be happening to a few people because there are 2/3 of the same posts appearing. :x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Very slow for me too.
I assumed it was my net connection.

Rogue


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Exceptionally slow for me too... and it's not the web connection as it is much faster on other sites....


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

It tripped out!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Very slow for me too.
> I assumed it was my net connection.
> 
> Rogue


Me2


----------

